# Video: Felling a Tulip tree with a strange buttress trunk



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2006)

These trees always have a wierd buttress style trunk.

You have to think a bit of where to notch them, this one was great, lined up well and the pull rope was offset 30 degrees to compensate for the wind.

Just proves you dont have to have the pull rope in the same plane as the notch.

Around 3mins and 15mb wmv 

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tuliptree.wmv


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow man, that is so cool. nice shot of it falling. But why did they have to cut it down, it was a nice looking tree in a nice place. Looked healthy too. One more thing, I have traveled all around the world and met many many people, always looked forward to meeting aussies. Friendly and always willing to go out and have a goood time. Here's to ya, mate!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree it was a nice tree, we cut down about 50 trees all around the house.

The guy is a Paulownia tree farmer, he has over 6000 of them.

A lot we cut down were shading his crop. This guy has large invasive surface roots and although IMO was far enough from the house it was lifting the bitumin driveway.

He also is on clay base and was concerned about subsidence from the roots.

I'm on your side for that tree but I can also see his point.

Tulip trees are an imported tree and on the undesirable list here anyway .... but it doesn't mean that they should be wholesale cut down.

Having a good time is what it's all about, especially at work, I avoid the really chit jobs these days.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting looking wood. Is it good for anything?


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 12, 2006)

*Just Wanted to Say thx Eric......*

Way cool im hopin to get some good shots soon i do alot of palms my self (mostly trim but they are everywhere u can imagine)pride my self on quality work and safety(although dont use much ppe just my style n got marks to show im a dumb a## fer it) but quality work you do and hope i can come down some time n check it out looks like a great place to live n work.Oh n keep makin the vids they are awsome bud we need more out there like you happy fellin and always be safe


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice fell Ekka 
Do you know the genus/species of that thing?
Down here what we know as a Tulip Tree is _Liriodendron tulipifera_.
In the clip it didnt like one of them though, but common names vary.
Maybe i just couldnt see it well enough but they are bare at the moment in Melbourne anyway, they look similar to a Liquiambar.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 12, 2006)

Ps. I saw you bidding on that winch on ebay and thought id let you have it but you got pipped by someone else at the end 

Trev


----------



## Ekka (Jul 12, 2006)

Here you go. It's common name is African Tulip Tree.

http://www.weeds.org.au/cgi-bin/weedident.cgi?tpl=plant.tpl&state=&s=&ibra=all&card=E01

http://gvcocks.homeip.net/PlantFamilies/Bignoniaceae/Spathodea/spathodea_campanulata.htm

It's wood is light, almost like balsa weight wise. Smokes when burned, good for nothing really.

Hey Trev, it's not me, I'm not bidding on anything on ebay, in fact I'm not even registered! Must be another Ekka around .... Trev, was like 26C today, no wind, clear blue skies and I went thru 2L of water! haha


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats funny, i were looking at this winch thinking "I'm sure i could use that in tree work somehow" and then i see this "Ekka" bidding on it and thought it must be you thinking the same thing.

6 degrees this morning and only got up to about 12


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 12, 2006)

Ekka said:


> It's wood is light, almost like balsa weight wise. Smokes when burned, good for nothing really.




Hobby wood!


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job! Just curious-any reason why you made your notch and backcut chest high? I prefer mine lower.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 12, 2006)

*nice job*

Looked good.

I think most of us haven't seen anything like that.
Only possible exception is a regular round tree that has enough rot or burn scars to mimic that irregular base.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 13, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> Nice job! Just curious-any reason why you made your notch and backcut chest high? I prefer mine lower.



Err, coz I'm used to it. 

When working in trees and blocking down you're always cutting around that ht so you get comfortable with it.

Also, it leaves a decent bottom chunk for the miniloader to pick up, not some half sized log.

Also, the buttress style trunk was more pronounced lower.

Hope that helps.

Oh, we dont really log or sell timber so low notches and humbolts are rarely seen in urban felling here. When doing palms you'll often see me cutting 1.5m up from the ground coz that's the size needed for the loader to grab and fit in the truck etc .... so that last base cut is spot on for length.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 13, 2006)

good vid ekka


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks ekka. You're right, about half the trees I take down are used for lumber and I guess I have just gotten used to cutting low.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 13, 2006)

*nice job*

ekka, cool video and a job well done! i noticed that on your face cut the bottom angle was a 0 degree cut instead of the normal 30 degree or so was this intentionall cut to make the tree snap off when it was falling? i believe you were pulling with a vehicle....that would make sense. again very well done video as usual!
-mike


----------



## Ekka (Jul 14, 2006)

The bottom of the notch was flat, a traditional notch. 

I think that you guys use the Humbolt a lot more coz of logging.

Occasionally I use it, sometimes both like a big wide "V".

But generally, it's the standard flat bottom notch around here.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## 046 (Jul 14, 2006)

nice video as usual!


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 14, 2006)

> Err, coz I'm used to it.
> 
> When working in trees and blocking down you're always cutting around that ht so you get comfortable with it.
> 
> Also, it leaves a decent bottom chunk for the miniloader to pick up, not some half sized log.



i also cut mine high shortens length of drop and saves the back and bendin to run away lol


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 14, 2006)

Ekka said:


> The bottom of the notch was flat, a traditional notch.
> 
> I think that you guys use the Humbolt a lot more coz of logging.
> 
> ...



yup, i am also pretty sure that you use that because of the different varietys of trees you cut...how well do the tulips and palms hold a hinge???


----------



## Ekka (Jul 14, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> yup, i am also pretty sure that you use that because of the different varietys of trees you cut...how well do the tulips and palms hold a hinge???



They are piss weak mostly, I've cut big mouthed 90 degree notches in palms and they'll just break off around 60 degrees ... but there are exceptions with some palms depending on variety, and how wet they are.


Now pine, that'll hang on good unless it's been a long drought or Lopa's excavator guy wrenches them out.


----------



## TheGrasshopper (Jul 16, 2006)

In the black hills I never see palm trees, or tulip trees for that matter. I enjoyed the video a lot, the buttress trunk is something of a challenge that really makes for an enjoyable viewing. Also, the offsetting of the rope from the plane that you were felling the tree, as a compensation for the wind is something I haven't yet heard of. All of my tree experience and learning has been taught from a few guys that have 3-5 years of experience in tree work, so I will obviously not be receiving the most comprehensive education. I ordered the book The fundamentals of general tree work by G.F. Beranek, and when I finish I will get the tree climbers companion.
With all that said, (I know, a very long winded disclaimer) correct me if I am mistaken: You chose to use a 30 degree displacement between the plane of your notch, and the pull direction of the rope, because the wind was blowing at a direction 30 degrees away (on the oposite side of the rope) from the way you wanted the tree to fall? I will have to remember that one for a windy day. Thanks for the wicked entertaining vid.
opcorn:


----------



## Ekka (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, we set the rope perfectly into the wind.

Those books are a good choice.

There's many things that experienced people do, and those books are written by experienced people, they walk the talk. 

Have fun, there's a lot of it in this job if you know what you are doing and aren't floundering with doubt.


----------

